# My first digital drawing



## ilman (Jul 6, 2013)

I finally got my Bamboo Pen and I'm loving it . Spent about an hour making this in SAI:





I wanted to add Jake on the right, but I was too lazy.
I think I did pretty well.


----------



## AwesomeMarioFan (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol that looks awesome, keep up the good work!


----------



## ilman (Jul 6, 2013)

AwesomeMarioFan said:


> Lol that looks awesome, keep up the good work!


Thanks, will update the pic above once I'm done with Jake.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase! It's so much fun just getting used to it.


----------



## ilman (Jul 7, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Congrats on your purchase! It's so much fun just getting used to it.


 
Thanks, drawing Finn was fun. 
Now only if I could get used to playing Osu with this thing, it'd be perfect.


----------



## ilman (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok, I added Jake, as well.
He could've turned out better, but that's good enough for me.
Also added fingers.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 8, 2013)

A giant Jake, I like it!


----------



## ilman (Jul 9, 2013)

Sagat said:


> A giant Jake, I like it!


I actually didn't mean to make Jake that big and his eyes are a bit off, but if you like it, awesome.


----------



## ilman (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok, since I don't want to make another thread for my recent drawings I've made in the past few days, I'll post 'em here:


Spoiler: Warning, huge images ahead








This one turned out a LOT better than I expected, second attempt.




This one turned out pretty well, it's a second attempt.




Worst of the bunch. But it's a first attempt and spent the least time on it.


And some basic animations:


Spoiler: Warning, massive gifs ahead








This could've been better but it's my first animation, so yeah...




This is the better of the two. I'm trying to remake it with Link instead of the stickman.


Everything is made in Flash.
Gimme opinions.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 21, 2013)

good progress


----------



## ilman (Jul 21, 2013)

Walker D said:


> good progress


 
Thanks, next up are actual animations.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 21, 2013)

ilman said:


> Thanks, next up are actual animations.


 
You're animating using the layers of photoshop as frames, or using other program entirely ?


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Walker D said:


> You're animating using the layers of photoshop as frames, or using other program entirely ?


I use Flash. I find Photoshop waaay too complex for me to do anything. And I like using just Flash for both drawing and animating. It's n00b-friendly, which is what I want. I will eventually learn to use Photoshop but I don't need it now.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Draw Ness and Lucas


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 22, 2013)

As a fellow artist, congratz on your purchase! XD 
Hope you're having fun drawing.


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Draw Ness and Lucas


Thanks for the idea, first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

You drew those in Flash? Damn that's good. I find Flash impossible to draw in. I think you should try Manga Studio 5 for drawing. Someone here recommended it and it's my personal favorite for drawing pictures. It works well with coloring too but I find Photoshop to be much easier.


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> You drew those in Flash? Damn that's good. I find Flash impossible to draw in. I think you should try Manga Studio 5 for drawing. Someone here recommended it and it's my personal favorite for drawing pictures. It works well with coloring too but I find Photoshop to be much easier.


 
Usually what I draw I want to make into an animation, but end up being too lazy and just doing a single frame, hence why I'm using Flash.
I could try Manga Studio, but I'll most likely stay with Flash since I need it to animate.
Also, I'm currently doing the Ness and Lucas pic. Should be done in an hour.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

ilman said:


> Usually what I draw I want to make into an animation, but end up being too lazy and just doing a single frame, hence why I'm using Flash.
> I could try Manga Studio, but I'll most likely stay with Flash since I need it to animate.
> Also, I'm currently doing the Ness and Lucas pic. Should be done in an hour.


 
That makes sense. Can't wait to see Ness  and Lucas


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

All done. A bit too rough but it turned out OK.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since I haven't played Earthbound, I had no idea what exactly to draw. I saw that Ness has a baseball bat, so I drew Lucas and Ness playing baseball.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks good. Keep it up!


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Enchilada said:


> Looks good. Keep it up!


 
Thanks, will do more.

Actually, if anybody has any requests, drop 'em here. I'll try to draw some of them.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Jul 22, 2013)

> Thanks, will do more.
> 
> Actually, if anybody has any requests, drop 'em here. I'll try to draw some of them.


 
Well now that you mention it can you do this guy in an phoenix Wright pose ?


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Red_Savarin said:


> Well now that you mention it can you do this guy in an phoenix Wright pose ?


 
I will try. What's his name so I can find some more reference pics?


----------



## Red_Savarin (Jul 22, 2013)

Makoto Naegi its from the game danganronpa and recently from the anime too.


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Red_Savarin said:


> Makoto Naegi its from the game danganronpa and recently from the anime too.


 
Thanks for the info, I should be able to finish him today.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Jul 22, 2013)

ilman said:


> Thanks for the info, I should be able to finish him today.


 
thanks,you don't need to the the full body i´m happy with just the upper half


----------



## Red_Savarin (Jul 22, 2013)

ilman said:


> Thanks for the info, I should be able to finish him today.


 
thanks,you don't need to the the full body i´m happy with just the upper half


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Red_Savarin said:


> thanks,you don't need to the the full body i´m happy with just the upper half


 
No problem, drawing legs isn't that hard.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 22, 2013)

nice  I had one at some point and sold it lol


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

stephysanrio said:


> nice  I had one at some point and sold it lol


 
A drawing tablet?
Guess you didn't use it much.
Personally, I'd never sell mine.


----------



## stephysanrio (Jul 22, 2013)

yes a bamboo tablet 
I did used it a few for photoshop brushes but thats about it. I used to design for a web site (MyspaceLyts.net)
but then myspace dissappeared and lost the job  lol dont have much free time to draw anyhow so thats why i sold it


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol, I use an Ipad to draw.
Dat bass drawing on the left is what I just drew recently. XD


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Lol, I use an Ipad to draw.
> Dat bass drawing on the left is what I just drew recently. XD


 
Woah, you've got talent!
I'm planning on buying an iPad soon(not for drawing, but for the App Store and making games on it) and it'd be awesome if I could draw something of that quality.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 22, 2013)

ilman said:


> Woah, you've got talent!
> I'm planning on buying an iPad soon(not for drawing, but for the App Store and making games on it) and it'd be awesome if I could draw something of that quality.


 
Thank you. 
That's the larger size.


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome, very clean, which is a thing I can't say about my art.
It's obvious you've put effort into it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 22, 2013)

ilman said:


> Awesome, very clean, which is a thing I can't say about my art.
> It's obvious you've put effort into it.


 
Took me 10 hours. XD


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Took me 10 hours. XD


 
Yeah, all of my drawings here took me 2 hours tops. Great work, wish I could be as dedicated as you.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 22, 2013)

I would request you to draw Cloud Strife from Final Fantasy VII, but I'm sure he's hard to draw...
Draw a Charizard if you can't do him. He's easy and badass.


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Enchilada said:


> I would request you to draw Cloud Strife from Final Fantasy VII, but I'm sure he's hard to draw...
> Draw a Charizard if you can't do him. He's easy and badass.


 
Thanks, I'll do both tomorrow.
The only thing I find hard is hair, it always turns out wrong. (for example in the Lucas and Ness drawing look at Lucas' hair, it doesn't look too good)
I'm almost finished with Makoto Naegi's lineart. He took me longer than I expected, but he turned out pretty well.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Jul 22, 2013)

Just finished the game today and it's AWESOME... _i'm hoping that your drawing looks even more  _


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Red_Savarin said:


> Just finished the game today and it's AWESOME... _i'm hoping that your drawing looks even more  _


 
By the way, what platforms is the game on. It definitely looks interesting.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Jul 22, 2013)

well i'm thinking of writing a review and pointing the site translators... it's on the psp and i played always till the batteries run out  xD


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Red_Savarin said:


> well i'm thinking of writing a review and pointing the site translators... it's on the psp and i played always till the batteries run out xD


 
So, in that case...
PPSSPP, we meet again.


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Here he is, Makoto Naegi:





A bit rough like all my drawings, but I think I did a good job.


----------



## Red_Savarin (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks!! looks good specially the detail of the shadow just like in the game the characters just pop up


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Red_Savarin said:


> Thanks!! looks good specially the detail of the shadow just like in the game the characters just pop up


 
Yeah, the main thing about shadows(except making the drawing look better) is adding a 3D-ish feel to the drawing. That's why I really like to over-do shading. It adds a better overall 3D feel. Thanks for the request, Charizard and Cloud are up for tomorrow.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 22, 2013)

hey ilman  ..why don't you try using other program for drawing, besides Flash?  ( I can recommend you some program, based on what you like on flash when drawing, for example)

And always watch some tutorials on youtube or blogs ..they help a tone if you practice them during/after watching..

Keep it up


----------



## ilman (Jul 22, 2013)

Walker D said:


> hey ilman ..why don't you try using other program for drawing, besides Flash? ( I can recommend you some program, based on what you like on flash when drawing, for example)
> 
> And always watch some tutorials on youtube or blogs ..they help a tone if you practice them during/after watching..
> 
> Keep it up


 
I'll try Manga Studio 5, which Ethevion recommended, for drawing Cloud tomorrow. I dunno, Flash seems just waaay simpler than most programs, which is kinda what I want. If you could recommend me a program and post some tutorials about it, that'd be great.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 23, 2013)

ilman said:


> I'll try Manga Studio 5, which Ethevion recommended, for drawing Cloud tomorrow. I dunno, Flash seems just waaay simpler than most programs, which is kinda what I want. If you could recommend me a program and post some tutorials about it, that'd be great.


 
The best thing about tutorials is that you search specifically to that thing that you want to know about, maybe some technic or just to see somebody drawing something on the program..   ...for that, search about it on youtube or google ..that may be good enough.

And Manga Studio is a awesome place to stay.. no need to recommend other soft for drawing actually..you'll be fine using it.


----------



## ilman (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok, I'm back...sorry for the delay. Things happen like being too lazy and stuff like that. 
Another thing that made my delay was Flash. After trying Manga Studio(which seemed too much like SAI), I wasn't very happy with the way I drew Cloud on it. So I tried drawing him in SAI to give it a second chance aaaand... it didn't turn out very OK. So I drew him in Flash aaaand it crashed constantly at the coloring part, which made me ragequit a bit xD. Today I tried doing him again in Flash and this is pretty much as good as I can draw him. Enchilada didn't joke around when he said that he's a complicated character. Enough backstory, here he is:




I'll try to do Charizard in SAI and I hope I can draw him by the end of tomorrow.
Thanks for the patience.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 26, 2013)

I told you he's hard to draw. XD

You really did a great job drawing Cloud. I really like that Buster Sword.
The head didn't turn out very ok (except the hair which looks pretty good), and the arms are a little too thin. It's still one of your best drawings, and if you have the time you could fix it a little and make it even cooler.


----------



## ilman (Jul 26, 2013)

Charizard is done. 




I drew him in Manga Studio 5. It might be a good program for cleaning up my drawings, but I definitely still prefer Flash for first doodles. It also does shading a tad worse and, since I can't copy my drawing in Manga Studio, I can't make an easy bottom shadow(but that would've been hard anyways seeing as there are 2 light sources in this picture). So from now on I'll be doing first sketches, coloring and shading in Flash and later fixing up empty pixels, adding elements(fire, lightning, etc.) and other cleaning in Manga Studio.
Also, I can't draw proper claws. 
Sooo, enjoy.
Tomorrow I'll be cleaning up Cloud if there are no new requests by then.
Oh and just a thing, due to my limited access to the Internet(grandma doesn't have a computer, soo...I'm kinda in war with the poor range of the neighbour's Wifi ), I won't be able to check this topic very often. I'll be checking whenever I can, but don't get mad if I answer very late.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

Manga Studio 5 is decent for coloring, but I prefer Photoshop to color and shade. Also, what do you mean you can't copy your drawing in Manga Studio?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks pretty sweet!

Could you perhaps draw me avatar? ;3


----------



## ilman (Jul 26, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> Manga Studio 5 is decent for coloring, but I prefer Photoshop to color and shade. Also, what do you mean you can't copy your drawing in Manga Studio?


If you select something in Flash and Copy+Paste it, you can create a copy of the selected area which you can later transform into a shadow. In Manga Studio, Ctrl+C+V will make a copy of the first layer. That's what I meant.


DinohScene said:


> Looks pretty sweet!
> 
> Could you perhaps draw me avatar? ;3


Will try. If you could give me a fuller picture, it'd make it easier on me.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 26, 2013)

Ah okay. I can't remember if there's an Apply Image option in Manga Studio, but I know you can flatten the image. Merge all the layers then copy and paste.


----------



## ilman (Jul 27, 2013)

Cloud has been fixed...kinda:




His arms are a bit bigger now, his right arm is more attached to his body now  and I got rid of the black spots in his shadows. Also added eyebrows(can't believe I forgot them). But the problem is that Manga Studio butchered its resolution. You see, I forgot to save my Flash project thus I had to edit it with something else. And when I ran it through Manga Studio, due to unknown reasons the resolution got worse. Unless you zoom in at certain arts, it'll most likely not be a problem. Soo...Enjoy.


Next up is DinohScene's avatar. I'm going to start now, although if he sends me a bigger pic of his avatar, it'd be helpful.


----------



## ilman (Jul 30, 2013)

Finished Dust:An Elysian Tail. It was an awesome game . If you want to see my full thoughts on it, you can go to the 'What did you accomplish in gaming today?' topic. Anyways, I was bored, so I drew Dust:




Might make this into a full running animation. Anyways, enjoy.

Edit:Bah, Flash cut a bit off my image. Should be better now.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 30, 2013)

you're getting better really quick!
it's like if the drawing on your first post was made so shitty on purpose


----------



## ilman (Jul 30, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> you're getting better really quick!
> it's like if the drawing on your first post was made so shitty on purpose


 
Well, the first drawing was done in 20 minutes as a test in a program I hadn't worked with before(SAI), soooo thanks for the compliment.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2013)

ilman said:


> Will try. If you could give me a fuller picture, it'd make it easier on me.


 
Never gotten an alert for your quote ;o
Damn you temp!


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 5, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Never gotten an alert for your quote ;o
> Damn you temp!


 
Wait... cats dont wear leashes... SOMETHING IS UP HERE GUISE.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 5, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Wait... cats dont wear leashes... SOMETHING IS UP HERE GUISE.


It's a costume, underneath he's a puppy.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 1, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Wait... cats dont wear leashes... SOMETHING IS UP HERE GUISE.


 
Its a trap, don't grab the leash or you're fucked...


----------



## anthonyplep (Nov 1, 2013)

Here is my first drawings as well.  It is of Wooper and later on an Arbok.  I use the app Procreate on my iPad with a stylus 

Wooper: Drawing 1 of 7 so far





Arbok: Drawing 6 of 7 so far





I've drawn Squirtle, Caterpie, Jigglypuff, Sandshrew, Totodile as well


----------



## ilman (Nov 2, 2013)

anthonyplep Wow, those are awesome! 
Metoroid0 







Yepi69 said:


> Its a trap, don't grab the leash or you're fucked...


*grabs leash* You were saying? Nothing happenadffrgsdfhhggfjdfhjhf...


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 2, 2013)

ilman said:


> anthonyplep Wow, those are awesome!
> Metoroid0
> 
> 
> ...


 
He took you to his lair, now he's about to do things to you.


----------



## ilman (Nov 19, 2013)

Ugh...haven't uploaded anything in a while.
Might as well share this drawing I made while LoL's servers were down  :


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## ilman (Nov 24, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Nice work


Thanks, I've been working on an animation for my new channel on YouTube. Should be done in the following weeks.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Nov 24, 2013)

ilman said:


> Thanks, I've been working on an animation for my new channel on YouTube. Should be done in the following weeks.


 
Let us know then.


----------



## ilman (Dec 21, 2013)

Got a Note 10.1 2014 edition and after waiting enough time to get some money on my Google Play to get Sketchbook Pro and Photoshop Touch, I drew this:


Spoiler: Why did Sketchbook make this image so damn huge?










Personally, I think it needs more lens flares.
And I'm kinda dissappointed that I can't use this tablet as a graphics tablet on my computer.
Maybe someone will make such an app in the future.
I should also learn how to draw boobs properly....


----------

